# Vulkan - SPOILERS



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

just curious, what ever happened to vulkan during the dropsite massacre? we all know he survived, but where did he exactly go?


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

I believe his fate is mainly unknown. All the loyalist chapters during the dropsite massacre spent the post war years recovering their strength. My guess would be that Vulkan disappeared just like his brothers and will return for the final apocalyptic battle.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> ... we all know he survived...


Not quite all of us! The first I heard about him surviving was about 4 minutes ago. Until then I didn't think therre was any doubt he'd been killed.

In fact it was one of your posts that suggested he lived, Vilhelm: here, several of us offer the opinion that he was killed (according to Holyboltshells, the information is from "Fulgrim"), but you say he lived, to complain, with Dorn, about the breaking-up of the Legions. Where does that info come from? As I say, I'd not heard that, and I'd like to get all the hard info I can on Vulkan - it really impacts on the fluff I'm creating for my Salamander successors... :wink:

ossibly having to do a re-write cyclops:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I was always under the impression he survived and then disappeared. Whats the referance from Fulgrim saying he died Red?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dunno, I've not read it. Holyboltshells referenced "Fulgrim" - 'Corax was dragged away but Vulkan had no such luck', he said.

I can't for the life of me remember _why_ I thought Vulkan had been killed, I just did - and Holyboltshells and Maggard seemed to confirm that. Until I saw Vilhelm's post in the other thread saying he'd survived.

Now I don't know what to do, fluff wise, because it seems that reports of his death may have been... premature, let's say.

On the other hand, as my fluff has him secretly surviving, and being taken home by the Salamanders, it may not matter too much - unless there's info that contradicts what I'm working with...

:confused cyclops:


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

According to my Black Templar's codex Vulkan did survive... it says under the title of 'The Second Founding' : "Dorn would not relent, and neither would Guilliman; Leman Russ and Vulkan of the Salamanders...." Which means that he would have survived the Heresy....

I Believe the mystery of Vulkan is they (Gw) made him survive but then just said nothing else about him in fluff, and so he literally disappeared. But i think they will set it straight in new SM codex as Sallies seem to be getting alot of love...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm I don't remember that at all, that doesn't look very quoty either.

Vulkan is the one that has been least developed over all as far as Primarchs go. The IA Article on the Salamders was Australian August 2000 I think so if anybody has access to that (I don't, I didn't bring them when I moved to my flat) they can check. It is also in IA IV if you have that.

Wikipedia states that he was around up to around 1000 years after the Heresy and was against the splitting up of legions. I know that Wikipedia isn't reliable but this is the fluff I know and Lexicanum also states this.



Ludoldus said:


> But i think they will set it straight in new SM codex as Sallies seem to be getting alot of love...


That means that he will probably be written as being killed at the Dropsite then, knowing what GW is like with Fluff. Heres hoping not though.


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

Hehe its nice to be qouted

Im thinking that though no reference was made to him escaping the drop site massacre (whilst Corax was mentioned as being dragged away) i think its likely he survived since their seems to be so much fluff from codices suggesting he did.

Could well be one of those times where GW hasnt got their fluff straight.

Since it doesnt explitily state Vulkan as dead in "Fulgrim" maybe we should work on the assumption that he escaped and pulled a Russ or Corax later on just disappearing to do something of great worth.

Should i post the extracts or is that spoiler or breaking rules?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I extracted this snippet from Lexicanum but thats all I know.

Vulkan was present alongside Ferrus Manus and Corax at the Isstvan V Dropsite Massacre. Little is known about him after this point. There are very few records - if any - of him fighting in the heresy after this point. This however, would not be for lack of courage or loyalty, however, but due to the crippling losses sustained at Isstvan V, where his Legion was cut down in size to but a few. Following the heresy, Vulkan chose to leave the Salamanders, claiming that, like Space Wolves Primarch Leman Russ, he would return in the End Times. That is the last anyone saw of Vulkan. 

Some say he will come back in the time of the Dragon, though only time will tell...


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Try these sites for more info on Vulkan http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Vulkan http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Salamanders http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salamanders_(Warhammer_40,000)

And this one has a converted mini of him http://www.coolminiornot.com/182082

Hope it helps


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I heard he did a russ too... How many loyal primarchs are actually dead? Guilleman is is stasis on ultramar, Russ, Vulkan and Corax all ent to the eye of terror, Sanguinius is dead. What about the rest of them?


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I heard he did a russ too... How many loyal primarchs are actually dead? Guilleman is is stasis on ultramar, Russ, Vulkan and Corax all ent to the eye of terror, Sanguinius is dead. What about the rest of them?


What of the loyal Primarchs?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Not just the loyal primarchs but all of them, What happened to all of them? some are dead, others are deamons now but what's the story with the rest of them?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the lion and guilliman are in stasis
sanguinius, ferrus manus, horus, alpharius and the night haunter are dead
dorn's fate is up in the air, some say he's dead others that he's just missing
corax, vulkan, russ and the khan have simply dissappeared
magnus, angron, fulgrim, mortarion, perturabo and good old lorgar are all daemon princes

as for the missing two primarchs no one knows who they are or anything about them. 
i had read on wikipedia, lexicanum(not reliable sources) that vulkan had survived the dropsite massacre. i had also read it on an article detailing the second founding.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Thanks. I was unsure about Dorn... I wouldn't trust Wikipedia much.... people can change that whenever they want....


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

Woah there, with the revelations that came in Legion we cant be sure that Alpharius is dead.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Does that qualify as a spoiler?

I really should get round to reading the HH books one of these days. I mean weeks.

:not as clued up on the fluff as he should be cyclops:


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

More a incentive to read them, theyre pretty awesome


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok alpharius was killed and omegon is still alive, i forgot about that little tidbit.


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

Woah there that not even be true remember that the legion is based on deception and the whole first company were picked to look like either of them


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I've never even heard of omegon.... what legion was he?


----------



## Maggard (May 20, 2008)

he was one of the twin primarchs of the alpha legion


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Wasn't that alpharius? Or was their two of them or was he closest thing to him when he grew up?


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

Alpharius and Omegon are one soul in two bodies, as far as we can tell theyre twins from the same capsule but they kept the fact secret except for those within the legion.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Basically siamese primarchs gone wrong and seperated then? It's pretty cool. Also helps lends to the way he was meant to be in more than one place at a time


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry i read the book awhile ago. so the whole alpharius omegon dying thing is up in the air, odds are both are still alive and those are very high odds this legion was known for its secrets, hell they have their bases right in the middle of the imperium! i think they both are alive.


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

> I heard he did a russ too... How many loyal primarchs are actually dead? Guilleman is is stasis on ultramar, Russ, Vulkan and Corax all ent to the eye of terror, Sanguinius is dead. What about the rest of them?


Loyal Primarchs 
Lion El'Jonson ~ Missing after the Duel with Luther (possibly lost to the warp)
Jaghatai Khan ~ Missing, presumed to be tracking Dark Eldar forces.
Leman Russ ~ Missing, presumed to be in the Eye of Terror either hunting down Chaos Marines or looking for a way to heal the Emperor. (His armor has since been recovered.)
Rogal Dorn ~ Dead, his remains have either been partly or fully recovered.
Sanguinius ~ Dead, killed by Horus
Ferrus Manus ~ Killed by Fulgrim at the Drop Site
Roboute Guilliman ~ In Statis, fatally posioned by Fulgrim, is thought to be slowly healling is statis
Vulkan ~ Missing, after opposing Guilliman plan to divide the chapter. (Possibly working Khan to hunt down Eldar, but is unconfirmed) 
Corax ~ Missing in the Eye of Terror.

So of the nine Primarchs only three are confirmed to be dead, with five missing and Guilliman the odd man out being held in statis. Of the five missing Primarchs all are believed by their chapters to return in the hour of need. Though only Russ left any indication of this intent. 

Also it is unclear which was the last Primarch to disappear; Lion El'Jonson and his two brothers who died in Horus where the first to go. Corax disappeared one year after the reorganization of the chapters, Khan disappeared roughly seventy years after Horus' death, Guilliam about thirty years after Khan, and Russ about a century after Guilliman. Leaving just Dorn and Vulkan. Sources state that while Dorn was on the last loyal Primarchs to die or disappear, he was not the last, indicating that either Vulkan dissappeared after Dorn's death or that Dorn died before Russ left. With not date of placement information available on Vulkan is impossible to date his disappearance or that of Dorn's with any accuaracy. If Vulkan was still arround when Russ left then he would be the last Primarch in the Galaxy if not then it would be Russ himself.

I hope I answered your question, since no one else had answered it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hhmmm.....why would vulkan not really have a story of what happened to him. i mean even corax has one.


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

I honestly don't know. Vulkan is my favorite Primarch and the Salamanders my favorite Legion, so the lack of one annoys me. But one just doesn't exist. Not in White Dwarf, not in any GW books, nor on the internet. He just up a disappears one day, with no date, or explanation. In general the Salamanders and Vulkan are the least explored SM first founding chapter, something I hope the new book and edition it solve.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

that would be good because i would like to know more on their backround.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Falsegods said:


> Loyal Primarchs
> Lion El'Jonson ~ Missing after the Duel with Luther (possibly lost to the warp)
> Jaghatai Khan ~ Missing, presumed to be tracking Dark Eldar forces.
> Leman Russ ~ Missing, presumed to be in the Eye of Terror either hunting down Chaos Marines or looking for a way to heal the Emperor. (His armor has since been recovered.)
> ...


Nice one thanks. I never heard of Dorn being dead. I heard he went into the warp too.... Where'd you get that info? I love the novles but don't have many you see....


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

Imperial Fist Chapter Approved article in a White Dwarf.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Oh right.... Must have missed that one then =)


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

It was about six years ago.


----------



## craigus (Oct 4, 2007)

It is said that Vulkan 200 years after the heresy went with an armoured escort into the eye of terror to hunt down the traitor primachs and was never seen again this is at 50 reliable


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

I would like to see your source. And what in god's name does " _this is at 50 _reliable " mean?


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Lion El'Jonson isn't missing. In the First Codex released by Games Workshop called, "The Angels of Death"( it was a combination codex of Dark and Blood Angels). It states that he was carried away by the watchers and is in the center of the "ROCK" in stasis awaiting the day when the Emperor will revive him when the Imperium needs him most.


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

The Fuff has been rewritten since first edition. Lion is missing; it is _believed_ that he is hidden in statis in a secret location on the rock by his chapter.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't forget Fulgrim is in fact possessed by a daemon so not quite sure if he is technically alive?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

technically he is he has just been pushed back into the furthest reaches of his concious


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

The question was about the loyal Primarchs, because every Chaos Legion Primarch is either dead or a daemon prince.


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

no, no I must correct about El'Jonson. In the first codex as stated he is at the center of the rock in a hidden chamber. In the 2nd codex there is no fluff about him. In the third codex it states page 9 "Of the mighty Primarch, Lion El'Jonson, there was no sign." It doesn't state that he was missing. Also, If you go to page 46 of the same codex under Azael's entry it states (Luther's words) "That day, he claims, is close at hand and the Lion already near..." one can infer that (now hoop back to the first codex)on page 14 " For hidden inside a secluded, unreachable chamber at the heart of what was once the planet Caliban, Lion El'Jonson lies sleeping, waiting with the Watchers in the Dark for that time when he will be needed once again to defend the Imperium against its enemies." I've found nowhere in the Codex's where is says he is a. missing or b. believe to be in stasis. GW just left out the fluff from the most recent codex about the hidden chamber on the rock. They didn't rewrite anything.

I am willing though to admit that maybe in some another fluff written about the Dark Angels after the new Codex release that may have this information about him missing and believed to be in stasis. I don't read many other fluff pieces( except in White Dwarf), novels( except Dark Angel novels and Horus Heresy novels), or other Codex's. If there is some other fluff piece, please enlighten me, for I love my Dark Angels, having played them for just over 12 years now, and if there is revised fluff I just want to have it.
Thanks Ljohnson


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Lion El'Johnson is indeed in The Rock, even deeper then Luthor (Luther? I can never spell it right..).

-Dirge


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

its luther, luthor is superman's archenemy.lol so getting back on track, what could warrant the return of the loyalist primarchs that arent confirmed dead? we know ferrus manus and dorn are dead, but what would have the others heal(guilliman) or have the others come back? i mean what if the emp did die, what would corax, vulkan, the khan and russ just appear out of nowhere to lead the imperium again? meanwhile guilliman heals and the lion comes out of his acoma?


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

Very well I don't actually have a copy of the First Edition Dark Angels Codex, so I will yield. However he is still missing because no one knows where the seret chamber is.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hey, Fulgrim may be redeemable, through some bizzare plot twist. Though he'd probably be mad by now, what with being so messed up by that demon...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Also the return of the loyal primarchs doesn't mean just the missing and coma'd ones. There are stories of Sanguinius reborn when the imperium needs them and I'm pretty sure the same goes for the other dead ones


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

from what i've read on many different forums, the new 5th edition rules are moving us forward in time, i've heard people talk about the Golden Throne beggining to fail and stuff (may just be people talking rubbish but lots of people were agreeing), so maybe we are getting to a point in time closer to the "End Time" or whatever you want to call it where the primarch's come back.

Would be awesome if 6th edition had the now daemon princes traitor primarch's, against the now returned loyalist primarch's!

Although i doubt it will happen, it would be cool :victory:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

that would be bomb


----------



## craigus (Oct 4, 2007)

To shead some light on Alpharius there were two so called Primachs for the Alpha legion Alpharius and Omegaddon (See HH book Legion)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

"Vulkan chose to leave the Salamanders, claiming that, like Space Wolves Primarch Leman Russ, he would return in the End Times. That is the last anyone saw of Vulkan."

From one of those sites. Like Lion El'Johnson, they are said to return in the end times :victory:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

In the new Sm codex it says that the salamander hope that when they find all the artifacts that Vulkan left behind he will return to him. I think they have 3 more to go.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The 'Angels of Death' is the Dark Angels first Codex but it is NOT from the 1st Edition, it's a 2nd Edition Codex- where GW started to stabilise the fluff to provide a core background.

Index Astartes 2 states (in the Black Templar article) that Dorn was supported by Russ and Vulkan in opposing Guilliman's Codex Astartes.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry bout the alpharius comment earlier on, i hadnt read the HH novel Legion at that point. didnt think id see this thread again but hey! i highly doubt it was alpharius that was killed, most likely Ranko or Pech.


----------



## itie101 (Sep 30, 2008)

i think that Vulkan, the White Scars Primach and some other guy dissapeared into the warp about 200 years after the heresy...


----------

